# Acceptable PC for music production?



## Noizmak3r (Oct 19, 2017)

I read this pc could be expanded to 64gb of ram. If so, would this be an acceptable slave (or DAW for that matter)? The current mac pro with an i7 and 64gb costs $6,000 at least. Why such a huge price gap? Are any of the parts of this Dell desktop potentially inferior than what you get in a mac / macbook other than the graphics card? Or is it just apple charging higher because they can? 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-xps-desktop-intel-core-i7-7700-16gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive-intel-optane-memory-silver/5939109.p?skuId=5939109


----------



## Replicant (Oct 19, 2017)

Noizmak3r said:


> The current mac pro with an i7 and 64gb *costs $6,000 at least*. Why such a huge price gap?



Jesus _fucking_ Christ.

The price gap is because Apple.


----------



## markleake (Oct 19, 2017)

I once overheard a salesperson talking about Applve vs. other branded laptops to a customer... "Apple will last you for 3 years, whereas the others will last for just 1 year."

It was a total lie, but it tells you what the common marketing ploy is. The guy was even ignoring the fact that the labels all showed the same warranty period for both Apple and the other brand laptops. A lot of the components are from the same or similar factories, and often Apple will be behind the technology curve anyway (one i7 isn't necessarily at all equal performance wise vs. another different model i7). There are in fact some brands that have a much better real track record for reliable computer products than Apple. So yes, while there can be good reasons to buy Apple, most of the time it is just the Apple rip-off factor you are paying for. Some people may feel good about buying Apple, but they just spent huge $$$ just to make themselves feel good and nothing else.

Anywho... the Dell would likely be fine if you don't want to build or define the unit yourself. You will want to check how expandable it is in terms of RAM and hard drives/SSDs, as these kind of systems often skimp on that side of things. Check the parts, including the CPU and hard drive, are current models. And check if you can order it configured as you need it (and compare prices to how much you would pay purchasing spare parts elsewhere), rather then spending money on parts you are just going to throw away when you first get it and upgrade it.

Expect the graphics card to be non-existant (dodgy on board graphics only), as they don't mention it in the add.


----------



## Replicant (Oct 19, 2017)

My favourite was the commercials with the Apple Vs PC and the Apple guy was supposed be hip and cool.

But really, who looks like he knows wtf he's talking about when it comes to computers?


----------



## Noizmak3r (Oct 19, 2017)

Awesome thanks. I'm not looking to build mostly because that's far from my area of expertise (I've read that there is a risk factor in assembling your own PC if you don't know what you're doing, with the parts disagreeing with each other or something along those lines), so I'm willing to stomach the extra couple hundred it takes for an off the shelf model. So it seems like in terms of quality, this computer I linked would be as powerful as the latest iMac (excluding the inferior graphics). Is that about right? I hear some people saying stuff like "PC takes more effort to maintain," and "Windows is harder to work with for music software." Has that been your experience, or do you think that's just a myth?


----------



## Noizmak3r (Oct 19, 2017)

and as far as expandability, it has 4 bays for internal hard drives. more than enough for me personally


----------



## Noizmak3r (Oct 19, 2017)

the main thing that would make me hesitant is the idea that PC's are "harder to maintain" and mac's "just work" more, especially because i'm not a computer wiz (though i'm not a complete computer idiot either - somewhere in between) but if that's really not the case, i'd be all for going for this dell or something similar.


----------



## markleake (Oct 19, 2017)

Noizmak3r said:


> the main thing that would make me hesitant is the idea that PC's are "harder to maintain" and mac's "just work" more, especially because i'm not a computer wiz (though i'm not a complete computer idiot either - somewhere in between) but if that's really not the case, i'd be all for going for this dell or something similar.


Hmmm... there is a little bit of truth to the mac being a bit easier to use. But its a pretty mild difference. Really any idea that a mac is "easier to maintain" is just someone trying to justify their mac purchase. If you know enough about computers to get around, both mac and PC are pretty much the same.

Edit: Basically, the operating system is personal preference, and nothing more.


----------



## Lannister (Oct 19, 2017)

Mac still has a "historic" hold on a lot of the creative community, because in Windows versions long past audio sucked (the native solution is almost at ASIO levels now, but still not quite CoreAudio) and for graphic designers etc, its colour "range" sucked (pretty sure either an XP update or Vista "fixed" this).

All it should boil down to now is OS preference and/or cost. Oh and ofc if you're used to using, say, Logic, then re-learning a DAw has to count.


----------



## Replicant (Oct 19, 2017)

Noizmak3r said:


> I'm not looking to build mostly because that's far from my area of expertise (I've read that there is a risk factor in assembling your own PC if you don't know what you're doing, with the parts disagreeing with each other or something along those lines)



Just for consideration, I feel it's worth giving it a shot at least once; it's pretty hard to screw it up.

Until a couple years ago, I said the same thing and then said to hell with it and tried building one. Since doing so, I will never again purchase a pre-built computer. I too was worried it would explode or something, but it went without a hitch and I have built two more computers since.

But no word of a lie: It's 100x easier than building a model car (I can't build a model car to save my life). Really, as long as you make sure your parts are compatible with the board you bought, it's just "this plugs into here and this snaps into that" and don't forget the thermal paste, install the OS and it's up and running.

Recently helped a friend build an octacore CPU computer with Windows 10, no second-hand parts excluding the case, keyboard and mouse and kept the cost less than $400. Goes like a bat out of hell and was cheaper than a pre-built with lower specs.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 19, 2017)

You pay an enormous markup for any Mac. There is no reason to get a Mac Pro unless you NEED OSX-only apps. iMacs are a little more reasonable because the display is so good, but nothing beats a PC in terms of pure power + value.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Oct 20, 2017)

I love my Macs, BUT, the good thing about PC (and older Macs) is that they are, in a way, like older cars, meaning that even if you're not a mechanic, with some basic knowledge you can get under the hood and..............'tinker', just like a backyard mechanic would! You can't tinker too much with modern cars and modern Macs.

If switching to PC, I'd probably go for something like, or at least of similar spec to some Hewlett Packard Z series workstations, like a Z240 and up (although they can get pricey too). A quad core processor being a minimum.


----------



## Noizmak3r (Oct 20, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> You pay an enormous markup for any Mac. There is no reason to get a Mac Pro unless you NEED OSX-only apps. iMacs are a little more reasonable because the display is so good, but nothing beats a PC in terms of pure power + value.


Sweet thanks Andrew. Love your Shreddage VST by the way. Super brutal / easy to program


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 20, 2017)

PC all the way, you can't really beat them on a price to performance. They're super easy to build too. If you're looking for a wallet friendly build with lots of performance, take a look at what AMD have to offer with their Ryzen CPUs. You can pick up a 6 core beast for under £200. 64 GB of DDR4 RAM which will set you back around £400 - £500, a reliable cheap power block and GPU under £200 and you can spend the rest on M.2, SSD devices, monitor, keyboard + mouse (unless you have those already) and Windows 10.


----------



## Noizmak3r (Oct 20, 2017)

thanks is AMD acceptable for music production though? how much lower in quality is it than i7?


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 20, 2017)

Noizmak3r said:


> thanks is AMD acceptable for music production though? how much lower in quality is it than i7?



If you look around online, you'll soon see AMD actually shook up the CPU world for releasing a set of products which finally compete with Intels CPUs. Lots of people are converting over to AMD simpliy because the CPUs are cheaper and perform just as good (if not better in some cases) than the Intel counterparts. For music production and productivity you're not going to find anything better for the money, unless you wait a while and see if Intel start releasing CPUs around the same price range with better performance.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 20, 2017)

Alright, I'll be the Devil's advocate here 

You pay a premium for a Mac, but I don't think the cost is that much higher when you consider the actual components and build quality. Maybe I'm lucky, but I have used my Mac daily (in my studio) since first taking it out of the box in November 2013. Other than having to reinstall Sierra a few months ago (thanks to a bad VEPro update), there has never been a single hiccup....I also never had to tweak anything or run anti virus software. And to quote the old cliché "it just works". To me it's like a big iPhone, and it very simple to use.

I know that sounded like a "fan boy", but in my experience I've come to the conclusion a Mac is worth every penny. Granted, I have a PC slave which is also solid, but has had it hiccups when updating Windows 7, drivers, etc. There's always some goofy tweak I need to make. And yes, I was on Windows for 20 years prior to 2013. Instead of the Mac Pro, I would look at a new 27" iMac with 64GB Ram.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 20, 2017)

Noizmak3r said:


> I'm willing to stomach the extra couple hundred it takes for an off the shelf model.



I used to think the same thing, but my "off the shelf" experience was dismal. Every one of those computers burned up in short order, whereas the ones I put together myself have lasted much longer and all the components are top-notch.

Off the shelf computers almost always cheap out on one or more areas. Typical shortcuts are the motherboard, power supply, cooling setup; the labels "Intel i7 Inside" and "Windows 10" can still mask fatal flaws. The consumer thinks he or she is saving money. Not really.

*Apple Does Make Sturdy Computers*

I am using two Apple computers, one nine(!) years old and one maybe five? The latter one has the guts of a trash can, as it was refurbished (it's nominally 2009 but most of the insides have been replaced). They are totally quiet too.

If you do buy an Apple, purchase the RAM elsewhere. Apple charge too much and the savings from a reputable RAM vendor are substantial.

I also use four PCs that I built, some with help from forum members, so don't be shy about posting part lists if you decide to build your own. And it's not that hard; there are lots of instructive youtube videos.

*AMD and Intel*

As far as whether AMD is "good enough," there's a lot more than the brand when it comes to music computers. As you may have read, not all i7 chips deliver what you might expect, even with a comparable number of processors and speed. In fact, there are some lively debates on this forum about which i7 is best for music; accordingly, any blanket statement about "AMD vs. Intel" will require quite a bit of fine print.

*Resources for Novices*

Suggest you check out @chimuelo posts on this forum. I'm pretty sure he's built some AMD-based computers and says they are good, but he is quite specific about which chips (AMD or Intel) are best.

Finally, you can WITH CAVEATS go to PCPartpicker.com and start putting together a system that supposedly has no conflicts. However, PCPartpicker is not perfect, so before you buy, use the specific motherboard manufacturer's site to confirm that the CPU and other components (RAM, for example) are explicitly qualified by that motherboard manufacturer to work with the mobo in question. I had a major fail with pcpartpicker over the summer, eventually (but painfully) resolved thanks to good service at Newegg.


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 20, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Alright, I'll be the Devil's advocate here
> 
> You pay a premium for a Mac, but I don't think the cost is that much higher when you consider the actual components and build quality. Maybe I'm lucky, but I have used my Mac daily (in my studio) since first taking it out of the box in November 2013. Other than having to reinstall Sierra a few months ago (thanks to a bad VEPro update), there has never been a single hiccup....I also never had to tweak anything or run anti virus software. And to quote the old cliché "it just works". To me it's like a big iPhone, and it very simple to use.
> 
> I know that sounded like a "fan boy", but in my experience I've come to the conclusion a Mac is worth every penny. Granted, I have a PC slave which is also solid, but has had it hiccups when updating Windows 7, drivers, etc. There's always some goofy tweak I need to make. And yes, I was on Windows for 20 years prior to 2013. Instead of the Mac Pro, I would look at a new 27" iMac with 64GB Ram.



I must admit the Mac OS is very stable. But in fairness so is Windows 10. Not had a single hiccup with it + its come a LONG way since Windows 7 and 8.1 Besides, if you don't do anything you're not supposed like watch dodgy videos (I'll let every decide what qualifies as "dodgy video" ) or download stuff you're not supposed to, then you'll never run into any viruses or issues. 

Mac is a very closed echo system. Despite them being great, I just can't quite justify paying the price. The only real variable with PC is choosing the right internal components from the right manufacturers, but this only takes some research. Where as with Apple you're paying for guaranteed reliability and less headaches straight out of the box because it's all been done for you. But damn, they sure do charge you for that privilege, and they don't even send you a tub of Vaseline to ease the burn.

The only Macs I would consider (if I had the cash) would be the Laptops or iMacs because they come with the monitors. But even so, it's not like I can afford to pay thousands for a tricked out system, much rather buy what I need then upgrade components as and when I need to. I wouldn't even touch Apple desktop workstations, unless some one gave me one, or bought one for me  Not saying they're bad, because they're not. Just not very wallet friendly. 

So to put it bluntly, if someone doesn't want to build a system from scratch, save money and learn more about components etc... basically "can't be arsed" or just straight up like Apple OS and don't mind paying then go Mac. They're good machines and work. But be expected to pay a lot for it and for their overpriced peripherals too.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 20, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Off the shelf computers almost always cheap out on one or more areas. Typical shortcuts are the motherboard, power supply, cooling setup; the labels "Intel i7 Inside" and "Windows 10" can still mask fatal flaws. The consumer thinks he or she is saving money. Not really.



Good point, and in the link to the Dell the OP posted, there's no mention of the power supply (maybe I missed it?).


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 20, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Good point, and in the link to the Dell the OP posted, there's no mention of the power supply (maybe I missed it?).



If anyone's going to get a PC they should just build it themself, there are specialist companies who build them for you (even for audio production) but some do tend to stick sub-par components in their systems. They also have a habit of using thermal paste as a security measure all over sockets, so if you take anything out you void the warranty. You can build a better machine for the same budget most places are selling them off the shelf for.

EIDT: All components have warranty associated with the manufacturer and some online component sellers even offer basic "handling" insurance just in case you damage anything while building the system. Not normally needed, but if you're nervous about it then it's cheap enough.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 20, 2017)

Buy a Jim Rosenberry DAW
Buy the parts and take them to a local geek squad.
Build it yourself.

All great options for a PC.

OPTION 2 is cheapest, and you can learn to be your own System Designer.

Get the cheapest i7 quad if you like synths
Get the most expensive if budget is no concern.

Samsung 850 EVO SSDs
Cheapest slowest low CAS DRAM.

I’m on i7 4790k CPUs and DDR3 and Bidule/Reaper/Cubase SX
No difference on an i7 7700k and DDR4 running FL Studio

Ryzen 8 Core and Intel 6/8 Core if you want more power.
Ryzen being cheaper but it’s cache design favors synths and FX.


----------



## premjj (Oct 20, 2017)

Noizmak3r said:


> Awesome thanks. I'm not looking to build mostly because that's far from my area of expertise (I've read that there is a risk factor in assembling your own PC if you don't know what you're doing, with the parts disagreeing with each other or something along those lines), so I'm willing to stomach the extra couple hundred it takes for an off the shelf model.



If you actually have $6000 to spend then you can pretty much build a dream machine (PC) by mixing and matching components, and still have more than half the money left over.

If buying a preassembled PC then do check ASUS. Dell, lenovo, HP etc. are only assembling components. None of them actually manufacture motherboards, unlike Asus, which manufactures several components itself. So my personal experience with Asus is that their components match better and work better in the long run. 

And I've dealt with Dell support, till very high up the chain. Probably the last time I would own a Dell product. YMMV


----------



## premjj (Oct 20, 2017)

Noizmak3r said:


> thanks is AMD acceptable for music production though? how much lower in quality is it than i7?



Back when I was surfing for components for my PC almost all the vendors I spoke to said that AMD was fast but had heating issues. But that was a few years back. Maybe they've sorted that issue out by now. Google is your best friend here.

Also check www.cpubenchmark.com for performance comparisons. One helluva site!!


----------



## JohnG (Oct 20, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> So to put it bluntly, if someone doesn't want to build a system from scratch, save money and learn more about components etc... basically "can't be arsed" or just straight up like Apple OS and don't mind paying then go Mac. They're good machines and work. But be expected to pay a lot for it and for their overpriced peripherals too.



Spoken like a true Windows / PC devotee! 

I remain mostly agnostic. I certainly agree that Windows 10 is pretty good, as long as you buy the pro version and can turn off updates. I just HATE Windows terminology and find Apple easier. Why? Because things I rarely do on an Apple seem so much more obvious and easy to stumble through. By contrast, in Windows, you need to know stuff like regedit or you can't do some things.

Backups, just to take an example. You can use Apple's Time Machine even if you have the computer skills of a chimpanzee. By contrast, the Windows backup has thwarted me more than once with completely non-obvious terminology, and the third party solutions have the same problem. 

I know, I know -- most IT guys prefer Windows. But that's because they live there. If you view computers as a Necessary Evil, Apple OS is more obvious. Even some of my family members who can barely make toast can use it.

One plus for Windows: Microsoft does an excellent job of support -- I have never encountered anyone there who isn't a total pro.

Finally, the "Apple Peripherals" point certainly was, once upon a time, a horrendous ripoff. But Apple works with anything now, so that's old news. [edit: EXCEPT for RAM, for which Apple still charges way too much. I buy memory elsewhere]

Overall, with a computer that has lasted 9 years, I think Apple desktops end up being great value for money.


----------



## premjj (Oct 20, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Off the shelf computers almost always cheap out on one or more areas. Typical shortcuts are the motherboard, power supply, cooling setup; the labels "Intel i7 Inside" and "Windows 10" can still mask fatal flaws. The consumer thinks he or she is saving money. Not really.



+1

This is 200% correct. They have tons of overheads so there are always some compromises in the quality.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 20, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I’m on i7 4790k CPUs and DDR3 and Bidule/Reaper/Cubase SX
> No difference on an i7 7700k and DDR4



Same. No discernible difference, running VE Pro standalone with a lot of Kontakt and PLAY instances.


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 20, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Spoken like a true Windows / PC devotee!
> 
> I remain mostly agnostic. I certainly agree that Windows 10 is pretty good, as long as you buy the pro version and can turn off updates. I just HATE Windows terminology and find Apple easier. Why? Because things I rarely do on an Apple seem so much more obvious and easy to stumble through. By contrast, in Windows, you need to know stuff like regedit or you can't do some things.
> 
> ...



Exactly the reasons why people should buy a Mac, which is fine. But for the price of a small learning curve, you're pockets will always be significantly better off with a PC and In all honesty, they're a lot easier to build and set up than most people tend to think.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 20, 2017)

Absolutely, you can build a PC very cheaply today, no question. I built four, so I agree with you there @MarcusD 

Still vastly prefer the 12 hours a day on a Mac than on PC.


----------



## premjj (Oct 20, 2017)

MarcusD said:


> so if you take anything out you void the warranty.



This is perhaps the most important one. Some PC manufacturers literally seal the CPU/laptop so if you try to open it for something as simple as adding a new HDD or slipping in another stick of RAM, both of which are easy and do not require calling up support, you end up voiding the warranty. 

Been there so I know. 

Just make sure you check the fine print in case you choose this option.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 20, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Same. No discernible difference, running VE Pro standalone with a lot of Kontakt and PLAY instances.



Good to see another friend confirm this.

Quite a few people tell me the same, but you’re the first VEPro guy to chime in.
This helps as I am just about to start using a 4 x 1U VEPro Rack.
It’s all in a 4U ATA Chassis.

Soon as my current gig expires I’m all in on this.

I’ve turned down a few gigs where using heavy Orchestral instruments were needed.
Guys doing these good paying gigs are dragging in multiple MacPros and hardware Mixers/FX.
I’ll be 2 x 4U Racks a Physis K4.
Still need a quality Piano Controller.

Be needing your help in December......


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 20, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Alright, I'll be the Devil's advocate here
> 
> You pay a premium for a Mac, but I don't think the cost is that much higher when you consider the actual components and build quality. Maybe I'm lucky, but I have used my Mac daily (in my studio) since first taking it out of the box in November 2013. Other than having to reinstall Sierra a few months ago (thanks to a bad VEPro update), there has never been a single hiccup....I also never had to tweak anything or run anti virus software. And to quote the old cliché "it just works". To me it's like a big iPhone, and it very simple to use.
> 
> I know that sounded like a "fan boy", but in my experience I've come to the conclusion a Mac is worth every penny. Granted, I have a PC slave which is also solid, but has had it hiccups when updating Windows 7, drivers, etc. There's always some goofy tweak I need to make. And yes, I was on Windows for 20 years prior to 2013. Instead of the Mac Pro, I would look at a new 27" iMac with 64GB Ram.



The quality of the components in the Mac Pro is good, BUT, sub-par compared to what you could get in a PC of the same price... That being said, if you like the compact design, aesthetic, and OS, that's all great.

The tradeoff for Macs not needing any tweaking is that you sacrifice a lot of performance compared to what you could get in a PC. If you work with a reputable builder like a Micro Center or Fry's you can have them take care of any low-level stuff and even overclocking to make sure you are 100% good to go with no issues. I've been running my workstation PC almost continuously for 3 years with no issues, and I've been able to make several upgrades to the video card, hard drives, etc.


----------



## Noizmak3r (Oct 20, 2017)

What about custom builder sites like Cyber Power PC or Origin PC? Would the motherboard and other components you get from builder companies like those be good quality?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 20, 2017)

Usually they will tell you exactly what it is in the PC so you can judge for yourself. 

*Motherboard*: Doesn't matter a whole lot. Just look at the max RAM specs and processor support.
*
CPU*: These are only produced by Intel and AMD directly, so no need to worry about the 'quality' of the part here, just the performance, power, and heat.
*
RAM*: Most brands are comparable these days.
*
Power Supply*: This is where the differences matter a lot. Go for a well-known brand like EVGA, Corsair, SeaSonic, Antec, Thermaltake, and spend the extra money to at least get Silver efficiency. Make sure they aren't skimping on voltage. Something like ~600w will be sufficient for almost any system except overclocked gaming rigs with high intensity video cards.

*Graphics/Video Cards*: These don't matter much for audio.

*Cooling*: A high-end air cooler is the way to go. 

*Solid State Drive(s)*: These days you want an M2/NVME drive for your OS - this is the absolute fastest you can get - and then Samsung or Crucial drives for other storage. Avoid no-name/cheap brands.


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 20, 2017)

Noizmak3r said:


> What about custom builder sites like Cyber Power PC or Origin PC? Would the motherboard and other components you get from builder companies like those be good quality?


 
Did a fairly lengthy blog about this stuff earlier on this year with links to decent parts (if you're interested) since then there's been some new components come out. But that's computers for you! Gives you good crash course on brands and parts, give it a read and watch some videos on YouTube and you'll soon be up-to-date with what's new.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 21, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I’m on i7 4790k CPUs and DDR3 and Bidule/Reaper/Cubase SX
> No difference on an i7 7700k and DDR4 running FL Studio



Glad you said that. I've been running my i7 4790k for three years now and was starting to think about when I should upgrade to something like a 7700k. Maybe in another year or two then


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 21, 2017)

Forget to say my i7 4790k’s are all brand new.
Micro Center in Brentwood, MO. had a fire sale for 249 USD.
I picked up 4 and also bought 3 x more ASRock Rack H97m Server Boards.
No gaming gunk, no blinking lights, short trace lines.

I actually had ASIO Driver issues with new Z270 chipsets.
Triple M.2s are popular now, but re route data through the PCH.
An uneccesary trip.
Z97/H97 allows any PCI 3.0 slot direct to CPU Connection.

Using a 16X PCI-e Blue PCI 3.0 slot with my PCI-e 1X connector for Audio interface.
Never had such a fast lean machine.
It boots in 2 seconds, loads my template in 7 seconds, power off takes 2 seconds.

I’m told new AVX, SSE4+ and Windows 10 Drivers are being made by Klaus Piehl.
I got all the time in the world as the engineers watch the dust settle from Intel/AMD technology rush for market share.

Keep your eyes peeled for Micro Center Fire sales.
Pick up only for some reason..


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 21, 2017)

Mornats said:


> Glad you said that. I've been running my i7 4790k for three years now and was starting to think about when I should upgrade to something like a 7700k. Maybe in another year or two then



Actually the 7700k can handle up to 64GB ram, while the 4790k is limited to 32GB.

I'm thinking about getting a pc slave for a while now, and i'm asking myself if a i9 10core with 96GB (or maybe even 128GB) wouldn't be just the right step....


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2017)

Agreed.
Which is why I’m anxious to see new drivers and have a monster main DAW, or at least a 64GB option.
What I really want is to have an OS for music where our storage devices become a RAM Replacement.
Everything we use for our music apps is based on brute force which hasn’t changed for 20 years.
Having a machine with 6 x 1TB SSDs being held back by RAM is incredibly inefficient.

IT guys says our developers could transition over without having to rewrite applications.
We just need someone to design the OS.
It can even run alongside Current OSs and switch over from one to the other.

We’re doing fine as is but talk about a performance boost.
I’d pay 1000 bucks and yearly R & D fees.

At least VSL VEPro Guys saw a work around for 1 size fits all OS.
Still requiring brute force but on multiple levels.


----------

